# New to FF anyone feeling like me?



## Leigh75 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi. My name is Leigh and I have just joined this site so still getting the hang of it! 

Our story is as follows....

My Hubby and I have been ttc for 3.5 years. We have had all of tests and me the ops
only to be told we have unexplained fertility. 

We had our first IUI last June but it didn't work. We delayed another try as I had to take exams at the end of the year.

We were due to start the 2nd IUI this month but I had a terrible cold I just didn't have the energy to go through with it this month. 

We are aiming to try IUI again in April and in the meantime I am having acupuncture every week for 3 mths.  Has anyone else had acupuncture alongside IUI? 

I had the first session of acupuncture yesterday and the lady is so positive it has really helped me as the whole process is just so difficult. Why oh why is it so hard to get pregnant?


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi! I'm on my first round of medicated iui at the moment - I'm 2 injections into the 3 menopur ones, then got my pregnyl shot if I'm good to go after my scan. I've heard great things about acupuncture but not had it myself so can't comment from a personal point of view. I looked into it last year but never got around to having any sessions. I think maybe I'm holding out on that as a last resort if I finish all of my tx's with no bfp's.

And I don't think there's an answer to why it's so hard to get pregnant   There seems no logic why people get pregnant with 'unwanted' babies by mistake; but other people, such as all of us on here, have to jump through hoops and go to hell and back to try to achieve our goal. Answers on a postcard...!

Good luck to you anyway and I hope the acupuncture works it magic for you soon


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

I've heard good things about acupuncture too and like you I looked in to it and never got around to booking a session.  I'm on my last day of the 2ww, so testing tomorrow.  I feel AF coming, so I'm not holding out any hope    If it is a BFN, then I'm going to start acupuncture for my 3rd try.  

Would really like to know how you find it, we could compare notes.


----------

